# weightlifting gloves!



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

trying to find some decent gloves!

i bought some mint ones off of e bay but after the frist week they started to run and it took me ages of scrubbing to get the black off!

saw some1 in the gym with some nice ones on.....really big thick wrist straps connected to them....i was tryin to look at the name, it was power something....they looked the daddies!

i need good grip and a really big wrist strap on them.....can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

ditch the gloves, get some chalk. youll thanks me in the long run.


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

thats a big nononononono in my gym (david lloyds)

thats why i need gloves!

plus i fell through a window when i was youner and slashed my right little finger off (they sewed it back on) and my wrist on my left hand so i need all the support i can get.....the docs said i got 85% grip in my right hand and 75% in my left.....i use straps when i have top, but when i had these gloves (for the whooole week) everything felt comfortable and my lifts were up because i get sweaty hands and wrist straps dont stop the bars form getting slippy so had to be creaful but with those gloves i was hittin pbs monst of the time!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

hayz said:


> trying to find some decent gloves!
> 
> i bought some mint ones off of e bay but after the frist week they started to run and it took me ages of scrubbing to get the black off!
> 
> ...


i say ditch the gay gloves but why dont you ask this chap next time you see him. :thumbup1:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i find gloves worse as on things like back excercises as the material pulls. if you must get some i would get the cheapies from sports and soccer, they are a fiver and fit quite tight. i personally dont see any need for them anyway, get some man hands


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Get some wrist wraps for your wrists. Gloves aint gonna help!

Schiek gloves are the only ones I'd buy (not that's I'd ever buy any gloves lol cos I train properly  )


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

mate if i didnt fall thorught a ****ing window i probably would have some man hands!

but when u aint got no feeling in your little finger and your wrist feels like giving out when i go heavy...its a bit hard lol!!!!!

schiek you say?

ill check um out...i think the gloves he had were called powerhouse...ill google it...thanks


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I bought these gloves mate....very rugged and comfortable...check them out..

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/miscellaneous/leather-weight-training-gloves-with-strap/prod_481.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

If grips an issue due to injury then use straps, and train grip separately.

If chalks an issue, try liquid chalk. or even dont bother with it. Ive become a bit reliant on chalk to be honest. shouldnt use so much of it.

If wrist strength is an issue, use wrist wraps and train wrists separately.

Gloves, IMO do nothing but get in the way. theres also something about the mind-body connection being disturbed when wearing gloves.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

weightlifting gloves make you gay. fact!

just look at all the other people that wear them in your gym if you don't believe me :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

gerg said:


> weightlifting gloves make you gay. fact!
> 
> just look at all the other people that wear them in your gym if you don't believe me :lol:


I was straight the last time i checked :thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

my hands sweat a lot , i just keep pulling off the paper towels and wrapping round the bar under my hand stops the slippin . plus i smashed my left wrist to pieces and gloves wont help that, a good sterdy set of wrist wraps will tho .

altho there is nothng wrong with gloves at all its not gay . and i have a feeling this is turning into yet another real men dont wear gloves macho type bull$hit thread


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you thought about mittens?

Nah...I have tried gloves a few times but I feel there is nothing better than your natural grip...so far I can't lift anything so heavy that would need straps.....YET.

Chalk and straps seem to work for the Olympians as well...are gloves allowed in Olympic Weight Lifting events?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Gloves are for gays, straps are better especially for shrugs.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Gloves are for gays, straps are better especially for shrugs.


i agree but why be a pr!ck about it? :whistling:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

hayz said:



> mate if i didnt fall thorught a ****ing window i probably would have some man hands!
> 
> but when u aint got no feeling in your little finger and your wrist feels like giving out when i go heavy...its a bit hard lol!!!!!
> 
> ...


lose the attitude or get off the site because its not welcome here. The comment was in fact to be taken light heartedly hence the smiley face at the end!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> If grips an issue due to injury then use straps, and train grip separately.
> 
> If chalks an issue, try liquid chalk. or even dont bother with it. Ive become a bit reliant on chalk to be honest. shouldnt use so much of it.
> 
> ...


spot on and liquid chalk is really good IMO


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i agree but why be a pr!ck about it? :whistling:


im pretty sure he was just joking


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

All of you who can't put on gloves properly are gays :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

well if you read mine properly i put lol at the end!!!!!!

and then i changed the subject so dont look into it to hard.....and plus im from bristol so i even swear on cpu chats!!!!!!!

cheeer ooop lads!


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

where can i get liquid chalk from peeps?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

hayz said:


> where can i get liquid chalk from peeps?


http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/liquid_chalk


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/liquid_chalk


Decent stuff, I recommend it!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i wear gloves i always have but after reading that i think may be i shouldn't


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i agree but why be a pr!ck about it? :whistling:


 :ban: It was a joke...

Myprotein liquid chalk is awesome stuff.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

which david lloyds are you at mate i train at the one at york and use chalk and they have no problem with it


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

only people in my gym that wear gloves are either

charvas

or women

chalk or lifting straps imo


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i wear gloves for bench pressing and dips need the extra padding otherwise the palms of my hands hurt like fvck


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

na i go tot the one in bristol......there used to be chalk all over the floor last year....some1 complained and they started to crack down on everything like no chalk, no work boots no flip flops (that 1 figures lol!!!!) i know peeps that come down still with workboots on cus they say it helps with squats?

i thought daps were good also?


----------

